# Help Please!!!



## mthayer (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, i am a Direct TV installer and i just recieved a work order to do a Fortec AMC 4 set-up. I have a Birdog, and am very competent in setting up satellites. The only problem is i have never done a FTA set-up. Could someone shed some light as to what satellite i need to download into my meter, and what type of programming is on the AMC 4 satellite? Are there any snags i should look forward to, and how can i fix them if they do arise


Thanks everyone, and i am very sorry for the rush on this, but the install is schedulled for tomorrow ( 7/10/06)


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome!:welcome_s

Quick list of AMC 4 programming: http://www.ftalist.com/amc4.htm

The strongest signal is KUIL at 11707-vertical, 2170 signal rate.

If you know the approximate direction and elevation, you're already used to getting the mast plumb and moving left-right, up-down to find and peak the signal. Shouldn't be much different. Let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## mthayer (Jul 10, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> Welcome!:welcome_s
> 
> Quick list of AMC 4 programming:
> 
> ...


I am showing that this is the same satellite as DTV 101... Do i need to even download AMC 4 satellite ( there are 7 different ones at the Birdog site)? can i locate DTV's 101 and then have the Fortec pick up the AMC ? 
I am showing that the AMC and DTV 101 sats are at 36.7 Elevation and 216.1 azimuth 27.4 on the Skew. That,i would think, says i can tune into the DTV sat and get AMC through the Fortec reciever.

Thanks for the Welcome Micheal. I surely hope to be here alot longer... I actually was planning on getting a FTA reciever, so doing this install is like practice for me.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's in the same position as DTV 101, but it's a separate satellite if you want to split hairs. So if your independent Birdog can use the dish to see DTV 101, then when you hook in the Fortec, it should be in good shape.


----------



## mthayer (Jul 10, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> It's in the same position as DTV 101, but it's a separate satellite if you want to split hairs. So if your independent Birdog can use the dish to see DTV 101, then when you hook in the Fortec, it should be in good shape.


I downloaded all available AMC 4 satellites to the Birdog. I went to the garage where i have a single dtv dish @ 101. I could not see it on any AMC satellites. weird.. I am going to try and do this install 1.) cause i get paid too 2.) because i just wanna know... 
I got in touch with the ppl at Birdog, they are only aware of AMC-4 at 101º west "Adventist Television Network". Here is what they suggested to me,

KH AMC4 101 West
KV AMC4 101 West

These settings are configured for a standard linear LNB (for Horizontal and Vertical signals) with a local oscillator of 10.75GHz.

Hopefully i can get it. This cx sounds like a real pain in the a$$ according the the ppl at my office.

LOL i can't believe i spelled your name wrong Michael. My name is the same... HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!


----------



## mthayer (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, the install went smooth as expected, although the dish was different then what i am used too. It was a Geosat Pro 90 cm. The Fortec Ultra Lifetime reciever was already programmed for what they wanted. 

Now, using the Birdog, i noticed one thing, I was using the KV AMC4 101 West setting, and located the sat, but had no strength. I switched it to the KH AMC 101 West, and it was 99%.. I don't know if that is the one that i needed or not, but it worked. LOL..

If AMC is Free to Air, then why is this customer paying for there service?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

mthayer said:


> If AMC is Free to Air, then why is this customer paying for there service?


Many of the channels on AMC4 are FTA, but not all of them. Home2US Communications (http://www.home2usa.com/) has a block of pay-TV Korean programming on AMC4, for example.

Congratulations on the install! I told you it would be easy.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

DBS and "FTA" are two different frequency bands.

DBS, like D* and E*, use (in general) the 12.2 to 12.7 GHz bands. FTA is using the commercial Ku satellite frequencies, 11.7 to 12.2.....and, in a few cases (in the US) the expanded band down below those. (The lower band is much more common outside the US).

Also, DBS is circularly polarized....the signals "corkscrew" down through the atmosphere, so dish polarization isn't critical. The commercial-band stuff is linearly-polarized, so the feed-horn rotation needs to be set precisely.

Also, your BirdDog or other meter will send a low or high DC voltage to the LNBF to switch it's polarity (between V and H). This may, or may not, be automatic.

Finally, you will usually need to check the LNBF specs to see what it uses for a Local Oscillator frequency, and whether it is a single or Universal unit. Some use 10.750 as a LO, some may use something like 10.600. If it's a Universal, it may use both.....a 22KHz signal from the receiver tells it whether it currently needs to be on the high or the low band.


----------



## Tick21 (Jun 21, 2006)

Kenglish, Does rotating your LNB at the point of your dish effect your ability to pull in a strong signal or not? I believe I've read somewhere that your KU-Band LNB should be turned to 11:00 to 5:00, but I'm not sure whether it really helps nor am I sure if that was the rotation (clock wise) that they claimed gave you the strongest signal.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I'll chime in. Yes, the rotation ("skew") of the LNB affects the signal quality and strength for _linear_ FTA signals on a fixed Ku-band dish. (On a motorized dish, the whole dish+LNB rotates and skews.)

The best skew varies according to what you're trying to pick up. The LNB should be at 12:00 if you're pointing at your due south satellite. Otherwise, use an azimuth-elevation calculator (such as: http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm) to provide the best skew for your location and target.


----------

